# Bulking by Burger King



## KILLA (Mar 30, 2005)

If you want to bulk fast, Burger King has introduced a "morning bulking supplement".

Check it out.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...0050328/ap_on_he_me/fit_burger_king_breakfast


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 30, 2005)

sounds yummy, i will have to try it


----------



## tee (Mar 31, 2005)

That thing was all over our news. I think its 1400+ calories and a shit load of fat. Great for bulking, but you may die from a clogged artery


----------



## Freejay (Mar 31, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> That thing was all over our news. I think its 1400+ calories and a shit load of fat. Great for bulking, but you may die from a clogged artery



Saw a comercial for it not 10 minutes ago!


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 31, 2005)

tried it this morning. nothin special about it, kinda plain tasting.  took all of about 2 minutes to eat the whole thing but it does look intimidating because of its size.  had way better breakfast sandwiches from the local deli.


----------



## KILLA (Mar 31, 2005)

I prefer egg mcmuffins if I were to treat myself (it's been awhile). I would probably put at least 2, maybe 3 down the hatch. They are tasty!!!! (salivating) But for now I am treating myself to 5 raw eggs every morn. Nutritious substance is the best cure for hunger, no matter how it tastes, as long as you don't puke.

As far as the Burger King Gut Brick, I think I will have to pass. That thing would ruin my whole day. I am sure I would be farting so bad I couldn't work at my desk.

I farted so bad last night, even I had to leave the room. I almost puked. My wife threw her shoe at me and yelled. I bet it was those nasty frozen salmon fillets I ate for lunch. They tasted like shit and smelled like someone shit out a skunk. My wife slept in the other room because it lingered forever. 

Sorry for the fart story. Couldn't help it. I hope no ladies are on today!!!


----------

